# Diferencia entre dos transistores.....



## makine (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola que tal, 
Bueno es que nunca he utilizado un transistor de potencia y por lo que veo en mi ultimo proyecto era necesario...pues al conectar un motor DC se me amorraba la salida del bjt y no tiraba el motor. La pregunta es que diferencia hay entre un transistor de potencia y uno normal? muchas gracias por contestar,

 feliz navidad


----------



## frezamu (Dic 26, 2006)

primero que todo un tran de potencia es diseñado para manejar una corrriente entre 5 a unos treinta amperios aunque no deves confiar en lo que dice el manual estos datos son en condiciones ideales segundo todos nesecitan buen disipador de calor luego escojelo que tenga unos 30% minimo por encima de la corriente que va a manejar los transisotres. los normales son como dices normales para aplicaciones de uso general no manejan corrientes altas si pudes remplasalo por un darlinton o un fet de potencia manejan muy bien la corriente y son ideales para motores o en ultimo caso conecta dos o trs en paralelo para aumentar la corriente todos co disipador de calor


----------



## makine (Dic 26, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta me ha ayudado a entender mucho mejor. 

Osea a un transistor de potencia le metemos en la base 1mA y por el colector que saldrian, 10A? por poner un caso eh! Siguen las caracteristicas del BJt?? si alguien tiene el codigo para ver su datasheet...
Todos sbemos q en el BJT la intensidad el colector Icolector=Beta x Ibase donde Beta suele ser del orden de 100.


----------



## frezamu (Dic 26, 2006)

no exactamente no esque uno le meta x amp ala base y le salga al otro lado 10 amp lo que pasa es que la corriente nesesaria para que el tran se exite por base es mas o menos esos amp la corriente de base es independiente si haci lo podemos decir a la corriente de salida un transistor tiene como parametros la corriente de base y su voltage de trabajo eso depende de la forma en que vamos a trabajar si es en corte o saturacion, busca un totorial sobre polarizacion de transistores en la red ahy varios ys que es estenso explicarlos el transistor no es que entregue esa corriente sino que es capas de soportar dicha corriente el puede entregar desde un 0% hasta su valor maximo en un determinado tiempo del bt puedes buscarlo por yahoo hay encuentras el data


----------



## makine (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola de nuevo,

He estado buscando información sobre este tipo de transistor y cada vez lo entiendo mas pero no con ideas claras.He encontrado este documento que es una lista de transistores con sus características más relevantes:

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/collateral/PowerTRSG.pdf

Lo que entiendo ahora es que la corriente de base y de emisor son independientes. Osea para tal valor de Ibase tenemos un único y exclusivo valor de I colector...y siempre trabajando el saturación...osea que no caigan mas de 0.2v en Vce, es asi? Gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## makine (Dic 31, 2006)

hola??? jejeje


----------



## makine (Ene 2, 2007)

Bueno si alguien sabes algo mas sobre el tema puede escribir, he estado buscando mas información y no he logrado saber mas sobre ello. Bueno si alguien sabe...un saludo gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola Makine, y demas, mando una pagina ,mira en transistores y te aclara todas tus dudas ,tienes mucha cosas,suerte saludos 
http://www.unicrom.com/tutoriales.asp


----------



## makine (Ene 4, 2007)

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hola Makine, y demas, mando una pagina ,mira en transistores y te aclara todas tus dudas ,tienes mucha cosas,suerte saludos
> http://www.unicrom.com/tutoriales.asp



Gracias por la dirección, no la conocía...pero es parecida a otra que tengo, lo malo es que no salen los transistores de potencia...o no los encuentro..salen los de union union, jfte, bjt pero los de potencia? quizas reciban otro noombre...he mirado pero nada.


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola otra vez ,aqui tienes mas información ,suerte un saludo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_IGBT
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor


----------



## makine (Ene 4, 2007)

pepepuerto dijo:
			
		

> Hola otra vez ,aqui tienes mas información ,suerte un saludo
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_IGBT
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor



He encontrado mas información, pero como no la entiendo muy bien no sé si es esto que entiendo yo está bien--->:

Aplicaciones típicas del IGBT
• Control de motores
• Sistemas de alimentación ininterrumpida
• Sistemas de soldadura
• Iluminación de baja potencia (<100 kHz)

*El transistor de potencia *
El funcionamiento y utilización de los transistores de potencia es idéntico al de los transistores normales, teniendo como características especiales las altas tensiones e intensidades que tienen que soportar y, por tanto, las altas potencias a disipar. 

Existen tres tipos de transistores de potencia: 

bipolar. 
unipolar o FET (Transistor de Efecto de Campo). 
IGBT. (Transistor Bipolar de Compuerta Aislada)

El IGBT ofrece a los usuarios las ventajas de entrada MOS, más la capacidad de carga en corriente de los transistores bipolares: 

Trabaja con tensión. 
Tiempos de conmutación bajos. 
Disipación mucho mayor (como los bipolares). 


Ah0ora pregunto yo... el *bipolar* junction transistor (BJT) tambien esta considerad como de potencia, osea yo voy a la tienda y le digo al vendedor: Dame un transistor bipolar de potencia? Es correcto? 
Según esta información si... Y que tienen el mismo funcionamiento? 
Y esto por ultimo:

En un transistor bipolar IB controla la magnitud de IC. 
En un FET, la tensión VGS controla la corriente ID. 
En ambos casos, con una potencia pequeña puede controlarse otra bastante mayor. 

Digo yo: La IC del BJT....no pasa de 1A. Los de potencia llegan a dar 15 A.

Aun no acabo de entenderlo seguire mirando a ver si me aclaran que voy perdido. Gracias a todos.


----------



## makine (Ene 9, 2007)

alguien a utilizado alguna vez alguno de potencia?


----------



## CharlyArg (Ene 10, 2007)

Hola, una cosa que me enseñaron en el colegio, que cuando usas transistores de alta potencia, estos son de betas bajos, por lo cual se pueden usar la configuracion darlington. Uniendo dos transistores para multiplicar sus betas.
Espero que sirva adioz.


----------



## ASBERGADAS (Ene 11, 2007)

Mira, yo tengo ya una cierta experiencia en este campo y te puedo decir que estas clasificaciones de los transistores son muy groseras . Dentro de los transistores de potencia, e incluso dentro de los bipolares de union (los que ahora llaman BJT), existen multiples tecnologias de contruccion de la union y del transistor en general, que le haran soportar mas o menos corriente de colector, tener mas o menos beta ( relacion entre la corriente de colector y la de base  -tambien llamada ganacia en corriente) y aguantar mayor tension entre colector y emisor Vce.
En cada caso, lo que debes hacer el mirar el " data sheet" del transistor concreto y a ser posible (cuando un mismo transistor lo fabrican varias empresas) mirar el data sheet del fabricante concreto de tu transistor, pues las caracteristicas cambian.
Respecto a cual tecnolgia es mejor para etapas de potencia, depende de lo que quieras hacer  ( un amplificador, una fuente de alimentacion conmutada etc ...) y de cuales van a ser las potencias y las tensiones que se manejaran.  Por lo general a grandes potencias, los transistores bipolares, precisan grandes corrientes de base , para soportar grandes corrientes de colector y ello hace que se pierda mucha potencia en el circuito de mando, con lo cual disminuye la eficiencia del sistema. Tambien las grandes cantidades de "carga" acumulada en la base ( gran Ib) hace al transistor bipolar mas "lento" al reaccionar frente a los cambios en la corriente de mando, por lo que los circuitos de control de base, se vuelven sofisticados y caros.
En la practica quien manda son los costos, por lo que al diseñar algo, siempre deberemos  pensar en ¿como saldrá mas barato?. Ahora los tipo MOS (efecto de campo) son baratos, aguantan mucha corriente y sus circuitos de mando son fáciles (por tension no por corriente). Sin embargo, son mas frágiles y los circuitos de proteccion para los mismos, en ocasiones son complejos y caros. Depende de la aplicacion.  En general hoy dia para gran potencia es mejor usar NMOS. Un saludo.


----------

